# Had To Share This Comment I Found On Reddit



## Alex (29/5/14)

"I do not understand the logic or reasoning behind people rallying against e-cigs. I do not smoke real nor electronic cigarettes, but I got into an argument recently with a coworker who said that e-cigs for kids are a gateway to real smoking. My response was "yeah, and cell phones are a gateway device to beepers." Technology evolves forward, not backwards."

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

Love it!! Just Love it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/5/14)

bwagaahahahahahahaa lololol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

